# Does my bum look big in this?



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby in Billy's undies 
Trying to keep her from been wrecked by Ralph again.....
Although I was watching them interact carefully this morning.
Ralph was presenting ruby with all sorts of toys, including his yellow ball 
Ralph makes it his lifetimes work to take anything she has off her (including her virginity!!)
So it was quite amusing to watch him been nice to her.
As for ruby, she was been a minx!!! Practically begging Ralph - presenting her bum to his face at every opportunity 
I can't wait for this to be over.... It's difficult trying to keep this horny pair apart! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw he's trying to woo her the old fashioned way (bit late now mind). It's his equivalent of chocs n flowers


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marion I was thinking the exact same thing Tracey love that Ruby bum shot it looks pretty strange .....


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Is her tail really out the intended hole for boys you know whats, or did you cut another?  Leave it to you Tracey to repurpose undies and have all of us spluttering out tea all over our computer keyboards. I should charge you for damages, technical and sensibilities both.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so glad I got willow fixed early on! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Is her tail really out the intended hole for boys you know whats, or did you cut another?  Leave it to you Tracey to repurpose undies and have all of us spluttering out tea all over our computer keyboards. I should charge you for damages, technical and sensibilities both.


Fit for purpose - no amendments or adjustments required!!
Ha Billy's old baby vests and undies have done us proud!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I am so glad I got willow fixed early on!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


I bet you are! With what Ruth was describing - she's at least 2 thirds through it... We haven't really noticed the first bit, so hopefully not got this fiasco left for much longer 
I think I then have to wait about 8 weeks after her season before her spay??
Trying to recall if Ruth had nina done?? I'll have a look - I know nina had a season.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She hasn't been done yet. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

This may be the best bum shot yet!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> She hasn't been done yet.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Didn't think so - I just PM'd her.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> This may be the best bum shot yet!


Wait and see what she'll be wearing tomorrow....... x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nope Nina is not spayed... Can't bring myself to do it just yet.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the "trunks"


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So it dawned in me, does Billy know your posting his undees to the ILMC world?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So it dawned in me, does Billy know your posting his undees to the ILMC world?


Ha ha he wasn't keen on letting ruby have them at first, but as they are age 1 1/2 - 2 and he is now 4, I managed to persuade him to part with his baby underpants!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Not sure I agree with Ruby's pants arrangement - a lot of men find lingerie alluring. Ralph might be the same


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> Not sure I agree with Ruby's pants arrangement - a lot of men find lingerie alluring. Ralph might be the same


A lot of women find lingerie alluring too but I think the little crocodile/monster thingies on Ruby will weed out all but the pedophiles in this case.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> A lot of women find lingerie alluring too but I think the little crocodile/monster thingies on Ruby will weed out all but the pedophiles in this case.


Haha - they're dinosaurs, I have some fancy pants that tie at the side - I did contemplate putting those on her - but they're lacy & red (&redundant! ) but I just thought it was wrong


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> Not sure I agree with Ruby's pants arrangement - a lot of men find lingerie alluring. Ralph might be the same


She's cross dressing!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I have some fancy pants that tie at the side - I did contemplate putting those on her - but they're lacy & red (&redundant! ) but I just thought it was wrong


They sound perfect for pole dancing! Put them on Ralph and let the show begin!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> They sound perfect for pole dancing! Put them on Ralph and let the show begin!


I'll be giving my poos an identity crisis ŵith all this cross dressing!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> This may be the best bum shot yet!


I agree. Calender cover all the way! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------

